# Score!



## mortallis288 (Apr 5, 2007)

i just picked up a beseler 67SC enlarger off ebay, i lost the timer but i got the enlarger. I am exicted to see how this thing works!


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!  

When you say you lost the timer, what are you referring to? Your enlarger will need a timer/power source of some kind. Or did you mean a timer like a Gralab?


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 5, 2007)

on ebay i lost the timer but i ended up wining a gralab one for 51 so im getting the enlarger and timer oson!


----------

